# Protein supplements, recommend me one



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Currently on week 5 of P90X, and doing ok. Currently using H&B protein powder, just wondering what's a good alternative? Also would I benefit from taking a muscle gain powder too?

Nige


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I really rate Reflex Progen. Its a good mix of carbs and protein. The protein is cold processed so it will retain its goodness. A lot of companies dont do this and it lessens the quality of the product.

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/product-Progen_protein.html


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I have tried alot of different powders which were _okay._

The one I'm having now which I will be sticking to is PHD Pharma Whey- Choc Mint flavour.

-Tastes FANTASTIC, a pleasure to drink!
-Great lean muscle gains and body fat loss
-Mixes really well to a nice thinnish texture so you don't get bloated

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/b...harmawhey-phd_nutrition_pharma_whey_2_2kg.htm

:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've also tried a few, PHD Pharma Whey as Ben said above is good, or Cytosport Muscle Milk would be my recommendations.

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Reflex Instant Whey for me as it's 80g of protein per 100g. I also take PhD Pharma Blend 6hr for slow release protein pre-bedtime.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> I have tried alot of different powders which where _okay._
> 
> The one I'm having now which I will be sticking to is PHD Pharma Whey- Choc Mint flavour.
> 
> ...


I had a sample of this from Monster supplements and it is very nice.


----------



## KMaria (Aug 27, 2011)

Chris_VRS said:


> I've also tried a few, PHD Pharma Whey as Ben said above is good, or Cytosport Muscle Milk would be my recommendations.
> 
> :thumb:


 I tried a few too. agree with you  and you can also find some article about suppliments in tahat blog: http://www.mac-expo.co.uk


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

BSN Syntha 6 is also a good one which gets great all round reviews. I had a tub of Cookies N Cream flavour which was nice.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

What did you think of P90X? I have done the Ab Ripper X as my core workout for a couple of months and find it great! However its not great for overall core and lower back but my abs have seen great gains from doing it especially in my obliques compared to my older workouts which consisted of Kings chairs, exercise ball sit ups, planks etc.

Do you do the P90X workouts at the gym as I see a lot of the workouts need machines etc and do you just watch the videos on a smart phone or how do you follow it?


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dymatize elite protein.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Maximuscle Promax Extreme - Great quality but pricey.

Optimum Nutrition - Tastes sooo good in Double Chocolate flavour.

Extreme Nutrition - Best out there and not too dear. Mention that I (Ryan Wheal) led you in their direction, and Doug (the owner) will give you a cheeky discount 

HTH


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in love with Pharma Whey for a standard Whey Protein - choc mint as Ben said :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> I'm in love with Pharma Whey for a standard Whey Protein - choc mint as Ben said :thumb:


It tastes like it's bad for you


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Another shout for PHD, great tasting products,consider the phd ******* iso-7 as an all in one aswell as the Pharma whey,great product


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

R0B said:


> Another shout for PHD, great tasting products,consider the phd ******* iso-7 as an all in one aswell as the Pharma whey,great product


^ amen to that. I use this as a post-workout, and a 'before bed' protein shake on non-workout nights. Choc-orange is a nice one in this one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

another fan of Pharma Whey - can't seem to get hold of the older formula except in smaller pouches (908g) the newer HT+ whey (2270g) is nearly £10 dearer than the older whey. 

Choc cookie is my favourite flavour, vanilla + banana very nice too.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Tips said:


> another fan of Pharma Whey - can't seem to get hold of the older formula except in smaller pouches (908g) *the newer HT+ whey (2270g) is nearly £10 dearer than the older whey*.
> 
> Choc cookie is my favourite flavour, vanilla + banana very nice too.


I've noticed that too, but buy mine in GNC with my Gold Card (20% discount) :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Like others have said, PHD is good.
I have been using Reflex stuff for the last year and its good stuff.
You get what you pay for as with all things:thumb:
Most guys I know like to swap and change but stick to the main brands.
I hate taking loads of different stuff so stick to an all in one.
Last year I was using myprotien stuff because it was so cheap, put on size but couldn`t work the flab off.
This year on the reflex one stop, I dont look as big as I was last year, but am very cut, even showing a six pack on our holiday snaps last week, missus cant keep her hands off me:thumb: 
Our apprentice is a relative of a famous rugby player whose team all use Reflex, that is how I come to give it a try (see what I did there!)


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I use...


Phd - ******* 2kg - after gym
Reflex Micellar Casein - 909g - before bed*
Phd - Diet way 2kg - throughout day


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Full meal replacements, Met-Rx sachets. Expensive, but good nutrition and balance, and easy to carry sachets when away.

Usual training, PHd Pharma Whey for the last year or so. Tried choco mint which was nice, but keep going back to banana. The morning after strength training, one scoop 2 bananas and 400mls of semi skimmed and you're good to go


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I've noticed that too, but buy mine in GNC with my Gold Card (20% discount) :thumb:


Another fan of PHD products here. Mix and taste well. I did use My Protein whey for a while but got sick of the taste and wanted something that resembled more of a milkshake - which the PHD Does.

Strawberry Creme tastes like Angel Delight. Just saying


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You want an alternative try..... FOOD! :doublesho 

Fish, shell fish, Milk, Eggs, Nuts, white meat & red meat are excellent sources of protein :thumb:

Supplements are a poor alternative to nutritionally dense real/whole foods :thumb: :devil:


Aint marketing just great  

Now were is my mega meat plus muscle power powder


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey. Awesome product, mixes well - great in fruit smoothies and makes great protein flapjacks :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Impact Whey from MyProtein.co.uk.

does what it says on the tin. Sorted.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scitec 100% whey protein Apple cinnamon flavour.


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Myofusion is one of the best tasting by far


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just tried Pharma Whey HT+ strawberry creme flavour and it's delicious - can't get hold of the older Pharma Whey formula in big servings anymore.


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

Using supplements for almost 20 years...ISOLYZE - Species....over the top.


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

when i get the time to train i use this! http://www.buffalonutrition.co.uk/usn-hyperbolic-mass-6kg-1088.html

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Over The Rainbow said:


> when i get the time to train i use this! http://www.buffalonutrition.co.uk/usn-hyperbolic-mass-6kg-1088.html
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


I would recommend you get this from Akhtar Health foods if you in the London area :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Garnell high performance whey is the best tasting ive tried in 6 years of training, usually cycle this with reflex instant whey as its also very good.


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Boditronics express whey is by the far the nicest shake I've ever had! With their profusion reloaded post workout, great taste, great gains!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have not trained properly for years. However, when i was i used met-rx protein powder to great effect ( strawberry is best ) also i'm not sure if they do Dorian yates stuff anymore, but the pro peptide, and pro recover were very good. Try a mix of recover and peptide straight after your work out.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

superAndre said:


> Using supplements for almost 20 years...ISOLYZE - Species....over the top.


It is very good but you have to be a millionaire to afford it at 55 pounds for 900 grams


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i've only used maxi muscle promax. i cant say about others but would recommend the chocolate with milk.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Myprotein Hurricane XS. All in one, works a treat for me. Depends what your after really.


On another note, does anyone know where to get samples of the likes of Jack3d, White Flood etc?


----------



## scotty-boi (May 22, 2011)

I always use extreme nutrition. Best tasting supplements I've tried. Always good customer service. Quick delivery. 
As for the above post. No need for a sample of jack3d. It probably my all time favourite pre workout. Amazing stuff.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

PhD Pharma for me also.... But i was thinking on trying Kinetica the next time to change it up a bit so my body doesnt get used to the same powder

By the way I have just started my second round of P90x . I'm doing P90X+ this time round and throwing in a bit of insanity on the cardio days


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Optimum Nutrion is very tasty (the chocolate) and reasonably priced i think for americas most popular supplement (or so they say)!

Tried Maximuscle Promax and Reflex Whey and they were also good.


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have tried extreme nutrition and found they tasted good. Now using optimum nutrition, best shake I've used yet.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I use Myprotien True Whey mint chock chip it doesnt taste horrible but its not brilliant either. 

Ive not been training long but found it deffo helps with recovery time. 

Just wish the tubs were smaller so i could try a diff flavour. Id just buy another but wouldnt have anywhere to store it lol


----------

